# Seriously, no snow



## Michael Wagner

Sorry I just drooled on the keyboard a little bit.


----------



## dafalls

Bill,

You need to convince Ryan into heading out West this winter! The pictures look amazing. Still little snow in the UP. We had about 6" at the cabin as of Sunday.

Chris


----------



## SalmonBum

I told him lets load up and go next week. We can take my trailer if you guys wanna take sleds, although his fat F8 ain't gonna go too far out there. I have a 2010 XRS Hill Climb out there this yr.

My XP here in MI is all tore apart right now. Putting a summit front end on it and a Floating QRS Seconday (YA!!!). Just put a 1.75" paddle on, geared down and did some "more" clucth tuning, so I'm ready to take you guys on some UP adventures you never seen before


----------



## Mightymouse

Good to know I'm not the only one that thinks this winter is off to a terrible start.

If you are a snow and cold lover don't ever work in an office full of a bunch of old betties. I swear the next person that says "it's beautiful out there" on 45 degree day in December is getting beat!!!!

Actually I need to open up the diamond drive on my sled (2010 Crossfire 800 LE) and check it out so a few more days without riding is actually ok with me... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jfish

I was up at the cabin in Wetmore earlier this week doing some fishing because there is a lack of snow. We finally decided to trailer to the keweenaw and did a little riding. There was some that were excellent and some were the worst I've ever been on. Overall it was a good day and we put 120 miles on with no issues.


----------



## Crazy Axe

You guys know the reason we are going to have a *****ty winter is cuz my FIL promised us he'd take us on a bad ass trail riding trip this year. My karma is so bad it effects the entire state :lol:


----------



## tc scout

My $45.00 raffle ticket for snow didn't help either. :lol: Sorry, this no snow situation is no laughing matter.


----------



## MEL

Gotta feel sorry for all the places up north that rely on the money.
This is the big week up there and with no snow they just gotta be feeling it. So many places rely on our money and none of it is up there right now.
Hope this turns around for them and we get a nice extended season. 
So we can spend extra $$$ up there.


----------



## sylvan19

MEL said:


> Gotta feel sorry for all the places up north that rely on the money.
> This is the big week up there and with no snow they just gotta be feeling it. So many places rely on our money and none of it is up there right now.
> Hope this turns around for them and we get a nice extended season.
> So we can spend extra $$$ up there.




We talked about that very subject after dinner last night. Last year the wife and I had to cancel our trip to the Newberry area because of the poor trail conditions rain and lack of snow.

We were hoping to go up in January to make up for last year. Looking forward to seeing the T-Falls in winter and spending some cash at the Mom & Pop Motels and restaurants. It's nice to spend in your own state and know your are helping people out who depend on the money generated from the winter activities.


----------



## SalmonBum

I had a trip planned to da U.P. for new yrs as well. Not anymore. This winter in MI is looking like a bust, so I pulled the Trigger on a new Summit 154 that is being left in Colorado. I see no reason to spend $250 in fuel to drive to UP and look at dirt when for $50 more I can play in FEET of snow.


----------



## Jfish

SalmonBum said:


> I had a trip planned to da U.P. for new yrs as well. Not anymore. This winter in MI is looking like a bust, so I pulled the Trigger on a new Summit 154 that is being left in Colorado. I see no reason to spend $250 in fuel to drive to UP and look at dirt when for $50 more I can play in FEET of snow.


Aren't they dealing with a lack of snow this year too?


----------



## SalmonBum

Jfish said:


> Aren't they dealing with a lack of snow this year too?


Yup. But what can you do? I can't ride here cause theres NO snow, or I can ride there in "less than normal" snow amounts, which is still measured in FEET, not inches.


----------



## MEL

SalmonBum said:


> I had a trip planned to da U.P. for new yrs as well. Not anymore. This winter in MI is looking like a bust, so I pulled the Trigger on a new Summit 154 that is being left in Colorado. I see no reason to spend $250 in fuel to drive to UP and look at dirt when for $50 more I can play in FEET of snow.



Damn, Nice sled. Wish i could dump 8 large on a sled to"leave in colorado". Must be nice!!!


----------



## Jfish

I'm guessing that it was a bit more than 8 large. Even more when the crank goes out


----------



## SalmonBum

MEL said:


> Damn, Nice sled. Wish i could dump 8 large on a sled to"leave in colorado". Must be nice!!!


You have to remember I'm single with no kids....well, I have a dog that goes to college.



Jfish said:


> I'm guessing that it was a bit more than 8 large. Even more when the crank goes out


I have an XP already. I have buddys that have over 7000 miles on this 800r motor with the same crank AND top end. I only know of one crank(personaly) that needed to be replaced, and it was only out a few thou. BUT it had over 8000 miles put on it in 2 yrs. And do do a crank isnt but a few hundred bucks if you do it yourself. Heck, I know a Guy you drop the sled off, pick it up and it will have a rebuilt crank and new top end for $900.

With snowmobiles, there is always trash talk of what breaks and what doesn't. Unless you have an XP with an 800r motor in it sitting in your garage that you have put a crank in, I don't want to hear about the stuff your read about on johndee.com


----------



## Jfish

SalmonBum said:


> You have to remember I'm single with no kids....well, I have a dog that goes to college.
> 
> 
> 
> I have an XP already. I have buddys that have over 7000 miles on this 800r motor with the same crank AND top end. I only know of one crank(personaly) that needed to be replaced, and it was only out a few thou. BUT it had over 8000 miles put on it in 2 yrs. And do do a crank isnt but a few hundred bucks if you do it yourself. Heck, I know a Guy you drop the sled off, pick it up and it will have a rebuilt crank and new top end for $900.
> 
> With snowmobiles, there is always trash talk of what breaks and what doesn't. Unless you have an XP with an 800r motor in it sitting in your garage that you have put a crank in, I don't want to hear about the stuff your read about on johndee.com


Just so you know, I've seen them first had break at 5000 miles. A lot more than the crank had went at that time. A good thing there was a guy in Grand Marais that took my buddy and his sled back to Wetmore.

Just going by what I've personally seen. I've been told that the bearing is greased and as soon as the grease is gone...no crank. That's why I won't purchase that brand of sled. Although they do look cool.


----------



## SalmonBum

Jfish said:


> Just so you know, I've seen them first had break at 5000 miles. A lot more than the crank had went at that time. A good thing there was a guy in Grand Marais that took my buddy and his sled back to Wetmore.
> 
> Just going by what I've personally seen. I've been told that the bearing is greased and as soon as the grease is gone...no crank. That's why I won't purchase that brand of sled. Although they do look cool.


All sled have problems, thats is a promise. I have only replaced cranks in Cats at my house, no other brand. Are you going by ONE crank you saw go? How is the sled maintained? Is it run on less than stellar snow conditions? There is alot of what ifs to a sled breaking down, not just because its a Ski Doo. Yes, Doos use Isoflex to grease outer bearings. Isoflex is a great grease and will last a LONG TIME, but you need to pay attention to the PTO seal. The grease just doesn't dissappear. If you blow a belt and nic the seal, run the sled hot, improperly tuned and maintained clutches,etc.... then you run the risk of damaging that PTO seal

Last yr my buddy personally owned 3 Kats: 2009 M8 Turbo, 2007 M7 and 2008 M1000. The M7 had a clutch break at 1800 miles which jammed into the belly pan, taking out the crank. The M1000 had just over 1000 miles and the crank just broke right off at the clutch. Thats two out of three KATS going down in one season.

I don't care what you ride, they all break, and will break more if you don't maintain them.


----------



## dafalls

Easy on the CATS!!

Our fleet is ready for some snow!!!

Picked up a 2006 Crossfire 700 for a project sled a couple days ago in the Soo.


----------



## riverman

dafalls said:


> Easy on the CATS!!
> 
> Our fleet is ready for some snow!!!
> 
> Picked up a 2006 Crossfire 700 for a project sled a couple days ago in the Soo.


I've never been around a cat that wasn't a "project" sled. I swear they should come with a hood opener as standard equipment.


----------



## sylvan19

riverman said:


> I've never been around a cat that wasn't a "project" sled. I swear they should come with a hood opener as standard equipment.



I hope that's not true about their ATV's seriously thinking about picking one up in 2012. 

As far as sleds our matching pair of 99 Ski-Doo Formula Deluxe are still running strong and just waiting for snow. I would love to update those machines but it's weather like this that makes it very hard to spend that kind of cash.


----------

